# Power Head



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

I just bought a 3200rpm power head for my 60 gallon tank and i was wondering does the speed have to be high or low and where am i supposed to put it ? Ever since i put the power head in my red bellys dont swim much and hide... Any Advice?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Well i guess that flow is too fast for them and they need some time to rest ( usually night) so the best way is to make some place of your tank hidden from flow .Even fish need some place to "chill out"

WS


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> Well i guess that flow is too fast for them and they need some time to rest ( usually night) so the best way is to make some place of your tank hidden from flow .Even fish need some place to "chill out"
> 
> WS


I have a big piece of driftwood and they all hide under there and just rest, yesterday i changed there whole set up from lava rocks to driftwood. could this be the reason why they are acting so strange? and where should the power head be facing the top or the bottom or just the middle?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Well for me best way is from bottom to the top, straight for filter. And about that drift wood i guess they just are stressed b/c its like new place for them.

WS


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

thats the drift wood they hide under and the other pic is how the power head is set up


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

looks good to me









WS


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

Hows The tank Set up ?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice









WS


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks wizard, Should I move the powerhead more to the bottem ?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Its fine as long as it will make current which will help you filtration!!

WS


----------



## juggalo45601 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think powerheads are great to use, My piranha swims in and out of the current most of the day!!!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice tank, this may help you out a little bit. CLICK ME CLICK ME!!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> Nice tank, this may help you out a little bit. CLICK ME CLICK ME!!


Thanks skuba. Yeah that was actually the thread i was looking for. . .


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

One advantage, in my 75 RD tank with 2 emporer 400, and the heater on the left side. It was 80 degrees on the left side and 76 on the left. After adding a powerhead to the left front top, now the temp is even.


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

i changed the setup of my power head . . . is it ok like this ?


----------

